# Alleged HDCP 'master key' leaked, HDTV copy protection may be dead



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

From betanews.com:

_"The entertainment industry may have encountered another setback in its efforts to protect its content Monday as a hacker has reportedly cracked high definition content protection, more commonly referred to as HDCP. A supposed "master key" has begun to make its way around the Internet, although its validity has yet to be confirmed *[...]*_


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

If true it was only a matter of time... Now we wait for the next "big" thing :lol:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Might as well quit protecting it at all. A lock is there only to keep an honest person honest. If a thief wants into your house, he isn't stopped by the "door opening protection" you have implemented.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Suhhhhhhhweet!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! This may be a short term boom for some folks, this sort of easy access won't be for an extended period.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Wow! This may be a short term boom for some folks, this sort of easy access won't be for an extended period.


Maybe, but it also could be like DVD. That was cracked back in 1999, and it's never been changed due to compatibility.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe, but it also could be like DVD. That was cracked back in 1999, and it's never been changed due to compatibility.


I think they've cracked Bluray as well. If so, that hasn't changed either, AFAIK.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> I think they've cracked Bluray as well. If so, that hasn't changed either, AFAIK.


Probably have. It's like any lock, it mostly keeps honest people honest. The problem becomes when it affects honest people. Like a few months ago people couldn't play Assassin's Creed 2 on PC because the authentication servers were down. Can't play without a net connection. But those that got the game illegitimately worked fine.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Intel is confirming it's the real thing, but says it would be difficult to use. Has to be in a chip it seems.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-20016756-245.html?tag=topTechContentWrap;editorPicks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Because it is HW implementation - one chip on device, other - on sink side. Or part of main chip.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For every lock...there is a key.

It's only a matter of time before someone locates it. No surprise.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is a good article to help digest what knowing the master key means.
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/understanding-hdcp-master-key-leak

Here is an older article that explains the HDCP handshake.
http://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/making-and-breaking-hdcp-handshakes


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

flexoffset said:


> Here is a good article to help digest what knowing the master key means.
> http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/understanding-hdcp-master-key-leak


Illuminating piece... thanks for sharing. From that article (my bolding):

_"The impact of HDCP's failure on consumers will probably be minor. *The main practical effect of HDCP has been to create one more way in which your electronics could fail to work properly with your TV.* This is unlikely to change. Mainstream electronics makers will probably continue to take HDCP licenses and to use HDCP as they are now. There might be some differences at the margin, where manufacturers feel they can take a few more liberties to make things work for their customers. *HDCP has been less a security system than a tool for shaping the consumer electronics market,* and that is unlikely to change."_

Unfortunately for us, I believe the author is right on both counts.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Makes sense. Unless the TV is designed to work around HDCP, as a basic end user not much will change. I guess where this comes into play is for your higher end user that is ripping BD's or recording content on their PC as they could then record in 1080p and play that back on any device.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No one 'ripper' will use the path for copy. 
Do you understand how it should works ? From 1080i/1080p video input stream ?

Knowing master key and generating your own pair wouldn't open the gate. Usually those keys embedded in two silicone [chips] - source and target circuits. And you should use the new pair. OK, someone produces HDMI capture card with own chip and known key, now you'll need a source - BR player or DTV STB, how you'll replace your source's key for the device(s) ?
Really, not worth the effort, ppl ripping directly from disk ...


----------

